# htaccess - 301 Umleitung: 1 Seite auf 2 splitten



## mediamat (19. November 2018)

Eine Webseite "DomainA" soll als 301 umgeleitet werden und zwar auf 2 Seiten.

Entweder alle Seiten "manuell" einzeln, oder 
als 2 Bedingungen a la 
"DomainA ohne Seiten1-2 an DomainX" (hier ersetzt "DomainX" die "DomainA", das alte CMS im Serverordner wird weitergenutzt)
und "Seiten1-2 an DomainZ" ("DomainZ" ist ein neues eigenes CMS in einem anderen Ordner)

Für näheres bitte PN.


----------



## mediamat (19. November 2018)

(Das ein Projekt keine Stelle...bitte umschieben falls möglich, sorry.)


----------

